# Mystery Grass Part 4



## Deadlawn

OK lawn experts! What type of grass is this:


----------



## billa9b0ng

To me It looks more like creeping phlox than it does grass. Wait till spring it may be pretty :lol:


----------



## Pezking7p

I think I have a ton of this coming up in a side yard. From far away it looks like new baby grass but up close it's like...a stalk with leaves on it? But very soft almost like moss.


----------



## tgreen

looks like poa annua. very common this time of year


----------



## Deadlawn

It actually does look a little like creeping phlox, but it isn't. Definitely not poa annua. I have some of that and it looks different.

Apparently a photo doesn't really do justice. Thanks to all anyway!


----------



## Oneacer

Looking at the woody stalks in the photos, looks to me to be more like some type of shrub ground cover.


----------



## AndyS

Deadlawn said:


> It actually does look a little like creeping phlox, but it isn't. Definitely not poa annua. I have some of that and it looks different.
> 
> Apparently a photo doesn't really do justice. Thanks to all anyway!


No expert. Soft and spongy? Any chance it's creeping bentgrass?


----------



## Deadlawn

AndyS said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually does look a little like creeping phlox, but it isn't. Definitely not poa annua. I have some of that and it looks different.
> 
> Apparently a photo doesn't really do justice. Thanks to all anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> No expert. Soft and spongy? Any chance it's creeping bentgrass?
Click to expand...

Hmmm, possibly. It's at the edge of the road on some abandoned farmland. I believe it is on the wet side.


----------



## sheepfescue

Hello, do you think it is sedum?


----------



## bernstem

Pull some up and get us some pictures on a piece of paper. Try to get the "stalk". My first thought was bentgrass.


----------



## MDJoe

Doesn't really look like a grass to me. Almost looks like juvenile juniper.


----------



## kdn

I would agree with @bernstem on the bentgrass thought.

Here is some bentgrass I pulled from my lawn and it does look very similar to what you have there.


----------



## Butter

Irish Moss?


----------



## Deadlawn

kdn said:


> I would agree with @bernstem on the bentgrass thought.
> 
> Here is some bentgrass I pulled from my lawn and it does look very similar to what you have there.


Hmmm. This sure looks like what I saw. I'll have to pull some the next time I walk by there. Stay tuned.


----------



## MDJoe

OK, it may be bentgrass then. I guess I don't have much experience with Bentgrass.


----------



## Deadlawn

OK, I walked by that area again and, pulled some out and took some more photos:


----------



## TheEggMan

This is a hybrid. This is a cross bluegrass, Kentucky bluegrass, featherbed bent, and northern California sinsemilla. The amazing stuff about this is that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt at night on this stuff. I've got pounds of this stuff.


----------



## Old Hickory

Carl?


----------



## TheEggMan

Old Hickory said:


> Carl?


----------



## Deadlawn

TheEggMan said:


> This is a hybrid. This is a cross bluegrass, Kentucky bluegrass, featherbed bent, and northern California sinsemilla. The amazing stuff about this is that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt at night on this stuff. I've got pounds of this stuff.


Ohhhhh.......cute.


----------

